# Planning : Double Garage with Office / Room Above



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Evening All!

I am in the process of planning how I am going to build my double garage with room (office) above. 

I'm going for a double garage obviously but want to get the most out of it.

Anyone else done a simular build? or moved somewhere with one?

I would love to see some pictures... :thumb:


----------



## WhichOne'sPink? (Dec 13, 2011)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167529

Is an epic thread, so have a read. Loads of pics so plenty of inspiration.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

I've read this one many times, thanks though.


----------



## Neilb1 (Jul 6, 2012)

WhichOne'sPink? said:


> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=167529
> 
> Is an epic thread, so have a read. Loads of pics so plenty of inspiration.


waw that would e nice to do this


----------



## 47p2 (Jun 17, 2007)

You need to speak with a good architect and tell them what you are looking for and what your budget is, also make sure he knows the planning department that you will be submitting the plans to. If you get the right man on the job it makes everything so much easier.


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

47p2 said:


> You need to speak with a good architect and tell them what you are looking for and what your budget is, also make sure he knows the planning department that you will be submitting the plans to. If you get the right man on the job it makes everything so much easier.


Got the girlfriends dad on the case. :thumb:
He's done all the drawings for me, hes not an architect but done the planning process many a time. Plus he loves doing the architect drawings which he is trained to do. I would call him an extreme DIY builder.  He loves doing it all but its not his job.

Anyhow, plan is big double garage with office above with external timer stairs. But just trying to imagine the size i.e. asking for pictures etc.

As I know its big but its still always hard to imagine until you get the walls up. :lol:


----------



## Dan_Mol (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm in process of planning mine, only a 7m x 6m double garage.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Dan_Mol said:


> I'm in process of planning mine, only a 7m x 6m double garage.


That's a great size great for two cars and all tool's


----------



## craigblues (Jul 24, 2011)

Dan_Mol said:


> I'm in process of planning mine, only a 7m x 6m double garage.


7m x 6m is a great size. Think mines going to be more like 6m x 6m but with a nice room above.


----------

